# Fall



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

*Unfortunately, took these a day late for the October photo contest... but Fall is seriously my favourite season AND its a GOLDEN coloured season... I loved all the photos people submitted of their Goldens in the fall... wish I had a chance to submit these. But at least I can still share them with everyone *


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful photos, and puppy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Great pictures --- super cute puppy


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great photos looks like you both enjoyed yourselves. Very photogenic puppy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous, colorful pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, you got some great shots.
The colors are beautiful and of course Hudson is just adorable.


----------

